# Security Cam Signal/Directv Help



## tony97gt (Sep 27, 2011)

Guys, I'm new to the forum and I'm in need of some help here. I recently installed a cctv security camera system in my home. I have Directv wired in the home, and I'm trying to split the signal on the directv cable to merge with the cctv signal so I don't have to run more cable. I ordered 4 diplexers online with the hopes of being able to get this to work, but I'm not having any luck.

I tried to run the video out signal from the back of the DVR up into the attic where the splitter for the Directv is. At that point I connected the diplexer in/out side to the coax that was running into the room I wanted the signal to enter. On the other end of the diplexer, I connected the cctv signal to the TV input on the diplexer and the satellite wire coming out of the splitter into the SAT input on the diplexer. 

I went into the bedroom and connected the wire coming into the room into the in/out plug of another diplexer (before the satellite receiver). I connected the SAT out on the diplexer to the satellite receiver and the TV out to the Video input on the back of the tv using a BNC to RCA adapter. 

Using that setup I can get a satellite signal, but no video from the cctv. So to verify I had a video signal coming out of the DVR I wired it direct to a portable tv using the BNC to RCA adapter and I get a video signal there from the DVR. So based on that it appears that somewhere along the line, something isn't working right. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

The output from the cctv/security system is composite. you need to convert that over using a modulator. (you can pick one up rather cheaply at almost any electronics retail store (best buy, radioshack, etc).

You connect out of the security cam dvr into the modulator using composite cables. the modulator converts and assigns the signal into a usable tv channel (such as channel 3 or 4). The coaxial output of the modulator is what you'll want to run into one of the inputs of the diplexer (basically the same layout and manner you described in your origional post).

at the viewing location, place your tv on channel 3 (or whatever you assigned it to on the modulator) in order to see the dvr/cams.

Please keep in mind that diplexers can overlap signals and cause problems in certain satellite setups if you have an HD system as the frequecies will overlap causing problems with 99 and 103.


----------

